# Best way to prevent fry from getting sucked into overflows and FX5?



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

Any suggestions on how to fry-proof my 180 gallon tank? I'm worried about my tiny severum fry (hundreds of em!) getting sucked into the Aqueon overflows. they're not free-swimming yet but will be soon... The overflows not only draw in water from the top but also from the middle and bottom. As a precautionary measure I just turned off the powerhead that was running near the fry....as I was afraid they would get drawn into it.

Is there some sort of screen that I could use to protect the overflows and FX5 intake? I'm not sure that pantyhose would work so well given the size of the overflows.

I also have an FX5 on the tank and will need to fry-proof that as well.

Thanks,
-Zeke


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

AS I was reading your post I was thinking nylon/pantyhose........then you mentioned it. 

IMHO this works the best......hard to find much better IMHO. 
Get the XXXL size. *r2


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok I'll try to get some. thanks. 

-Zeke



Buerkletucson said:


> AS I was reading your post I was thinking nylon/pantyhose........then you mentioned it.
> 
> IMHO this works the best......hard to find much better IMHO.
> Get the XXXL size. *r2


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

that or some kind of foam slip cover.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I ended up using suction cups + foam to cover the slits, but i only did one overflow...the parents seem to have moved the fry over to the other overflow and the FX5 intake and now a lot of fry are lost :-| Either that or the other numerous fish in the tank hunted them down.

Oh well, they'll prob spawn again soon anyway. 

-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In my spec V(hardly a close comparison,but close enough) I stuff the slots in it's overflow with cut to fit pads like scrubbies(very thin and stiff).The sponge could even be one of those nitrate,phosphate,ammonia,poly pads .....whatever pads from deep blue.They are pretty cheap and you would have plenty for slots and even a drawer or two for $5.They are 18x10 inches I think?
I wouldn't put sponges in the top teeth of overflow(could result in tank overflowing pretty quickly),but in my spec V I shut off the pump and have a sponge filter in the tank.I've been using both of my specs for the GBR and I definately haven't lost any fry due to filter(but the pump is off,only sponge filter for at least 2 weeks).
Just thought it was probly easier and more foolproof if you stuffed the slots.
If the fry stay low you may be able to keep the sump running,fry are stronger and smarter than you might think.If they venture to top of skimmer other fish will likely eat them like you mentioned,so they may just stay low "naturally".I don't why I lose GBR fry but it isn't to much current or filtering,I've been very suprised how strong even the youngest are.Mine vanish between week 2-4?


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe sponges will work. If you need to cover the intake especially...just cut out the center and slip it over the spout. The sponges won't wear out like pantyhose and can easily be cleaned by removing and rinsing at water change intervals. pantyhose will clogged from particles much easier...especially that gross slime that is common to most tanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

silvergourami1 said:


> I believe sponges will work. If you need to cover the intake especially...just cut out the center and slip it over the spout. The sponges won't wear out like pantyhose and can easily be cleaned by removing and rinsing at water change intervals. pantyhose will clogged from particles much easier...especially that gross slime that is common to most tanks.


+1

Works great to save shrimp from the filter as well.


----------

